# The Gordon Ambush



## Guest (Oct 27, 2007)

Sweet ride!I like that he had a 4 stroke on it ,looks like a great boat.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Agree with RJ's assessment. Especially about the 4stroke 25hp Tohatsu...sweet motor.

It was not nearly as tippy as I though it was going to be. Slightly more stable than a Glades Skiff. I was able to walk around on the boat with the same comfort as on my Whipray. We ran in about a 8 inch chop and drove through the wakes of a couple passing boats. Stayed dry but took a little bit of a beating. There was a lot of flex in the hull...not sure if that's because it was the prototype.

Tabs are a must have.

I didn't get a chance to pole it, but the word was that it poles awesome and is very skinny.

I'm not in the market for a new skiff, but if I was, the Ambush would be near the top of my shopping list of "perfect Lagoon boats."


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

> Agree with RJ's assessment. ...Slightly more stable than a Glades Skiff.


Really?

Do you think the Whipray is more stable than the GS or just different?



> ...Tabs are a must have.


Would you please elaborate. I don't feel the GS needs them but the Whipray does. :-/



> ..the Ambush would be near the top of my shopping list of "perfect Lagoon boats."


Now your just bust'n my balz because you know this makes me one more perfect boat behind. ;D

By the way Jason. I don't see drink holders on the option list. ;D ;D ;D

Thanks for the post.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

> Really?
> 
> Do you think the Whipray is more stable than the GS or just different?


Just different. There is more room to walk around on the Whipray, so it feels less tippy than it is.

I was basing those comments on 30 minutes of fishing with you on your boat and 30 minutes of climbing around on the Ambush. So my opinions aren't based on much.

From a tippyness standpoint, there isn't much difference IMO between the Whipray, Glades Skiff and the Ambush. Just felt slightly more stable on the Ambush versus the GS.




> Would you please elaborate. I don't feel the GS needs them but the Whipray does. :-/



With me (250lbs) and MWK (200lbs??) it got pretty bumpy into the slight chop. As soon as I put the tabs down it smoothed right out. From a hull shot standpoint, I also noticed it was improved by putting the tabs down. 

MWK was sitting on a cooler in the center of the boat, so we probably could have moved him more to the front and achieved the same thing as the tabs.




> I don't see drink holders on the option list. ;D ;D ;D


 ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

> > Really?
> >
> > Do you think the Whipray is more stable than the GS or just different?
> 
> ...


I would say to go with your first impression as it is probably the one that's right. Since I know you and two of the boats it was a good base line for me and value your input. 




> > Would you please elaborate. I don't feel the GS needs them but the Whipray does. :-/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can see from the pics that she flys the bow where my Glades Skiff tends to run bow down. Good assessment. 




> > I don't see drink holders on the option list. ;D ;D ;D
> 
> 
> ;D ;D



Sorry, couldn't resist. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

Great looking boat! I can't wiat till I get back and can see it for myself. Thanks for sharing the info!


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

> [
> I can see from the pics that she flys the bow where my Glades Skiff tends to run bow down.  Good assessment.


I haven't seen the ambush but i was in the gordon rigging shop a few months back and Tom had a HB GS in for a repower...he showed me some of the design differences between the ambush and GS...the ambush hull was designed to make the water contact the hull a 1-2' farther back than the GS to allow it to cut chop better and make it a "drier" ride


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

> > [I can see from the pics that she flys the bow where my Glades Skiff tends to run bow down. Good assessment.
> 
> 
> I haven't seen the ambush but i was in the gordon rigging shop a few months back and Tom had a HB GS in for a repower...he showed me some of the design differences between the ambush and GS...the ambush hull was designed to make the water contact the hull a 1-2' farther back than the GS to allow it to cut chop better and make it a "drier" ride


From the pics above, it looks like he was successful.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

*Suh-wheet!* [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

Schweeet looking bote with Badazz Tohatsu 25 4-Stroke! why this guy holding a rope???? too tippy? ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Enjoyed reading everyone's observations. I agree its a great looking boat. I like the the platform. It reminds me of my perfect lagoon boat. ;D


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

> It reminds me of my perfect lagoon boat. ;D


You haven't been paying attention. Now that it actually exists, no way it can be a "perfect lagoon boat". It's a rule. ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

> Schweeet looking bote with Badazz Tohatsu 25 4-Stroke! why this guy holding a rope???? too tippy? ;D


Yeah,Who is that guy!!


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> Schweeet looking bote with Badazz Tohatsu 25 4-Stroke! why this guy holding a rope???? too tippy? ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

No that's not it... he's just a puss... that's all.. ;D  

I hear he has training wheels on his Panga...  ;D

Nice looking skiff, oh the choices these days for spooking fish in shallower water!


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Saw the boat again this weekend. I was solo running to JBs in my Whipray w/ 25hp 2-stroke Merc. Denny (part-time "employee" of Gordon...DarkDayz on ISF forum) was running the Ambush with another guy with the 25hp 4-stroke Tohatsu. Denny caught me and passed me pretty easily. 

Winds were blowing pretty hard and Denny said he was very impressed with how dry the boat was.

They're still contemplating rigging options, such as tiller/side-console, hatches, fuel tank, etc.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I saw it at JB's today. I had seen it before at the shop. This time it looked like there were temporary decks installed. I guess it has its place in the testing of a new boat but I am holding out for a fully finished one before I break out my camera. 

Thx to Denny and the rest of the IS crowd. Good seeing ya today. [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

That's it.... I wanna move back to FL. :'( Between the Lowtide and the Ambush coming out since I've been gone... it really feels like I have missed a lot in the microskiff world. Btw, Texans have NO idea what a microskiff is. They think a Polar or similiar 17+ is a microskiff. They'll need them soon as the bays keep getting filled up with more redfisherman.


----------

